# I guffed up my taxes...



## onionhead (Aug 20, 2016)

I use Intuit's Self-Employed app that tracks mileage and expenses, and was told from my info that I'd owe $199 in taxes for the year, so it would be $60 for this quarter. I paid it. Then I returned to an earlier TurboTax filing which I never completed that only showed I'd be owed over $600 in Federal and $70 in State. Which one is correct?

I keep getting told I shouldn't have to pay any taxes because of the monstrous amount of miles I put on my car. I also paid around $70 for the final quarter last year. A part of me feels good paying something so I'm not avoiding taxes but having filed in TurboTax it makes me feel like I just threw money out the window. Will I get my money back if it turns out the correct way was not owing but being owed?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

onionhead said:


> I use Intuit's Self-Employed app that tracks mileage and expenses, and was told from my info that I'd owe $199 in taxes for the year, so it would be $60 for this quarter. I paid it. Then I returned to an earlier TurboTax filing which I never completed that only showed I'd be owed over $600 in Federal and $70 in State. Which one is correct?
> 
> I keep getting told I shouldn't have to pay any taxes because of the monstrous amount of miles I put on my car. I also paid around $70 for the final quarter last year. A part of me feels good paying something so I'm not avoiding taxes but having filed in TurboTax it makes me feel like I just threw money out the window. Will I get my money back if it turns out the correct way was not owing but being owed?


You'll get back any over payments on your tax refund. They call it "*estimated *taxes" for good reason! Your tax return trumps your estimated payments. Just be sure to input any payments you made during the year in turbo tax when filing your 1040.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

onionhead said:


> I use Intuit's Self-Employed app that tracks mileage and expenses, and was told from my info that I'd owe $199 in taxes for the year, so it would be $60 for this quarter. I paid it. Then I returned to an earlier TurboTax filing which I never completed that only showed I'd be owed over $600 in Federal and $70 in State. Which one is correct?
> 
> I keep getting told I shouldn't have to pay any taxes because of the monstrous amount of miles I put on my car. I also paid around $70 for the final quarter last year. A part of me feels good paying something so I'm not avoiding taxes but having filed in TurboTax it makes me feel like I just threw money out the window. Will I get my money back if it turns out the correct way was not owing but being owed?


Honestly, if it says you owe I'd add some expenses and miles until you showed a loss.


----------

